# I think I just lost my first batch of eggs.



## Alex0607 (Jul 26, 2003)

Hi all,

Well, the excitement has turned to disappointment. I noticed my female aulonocara has either eaten or spat out all her eggs. Now she is eating as normal. I am guessing they were eaten as I couldn't find any when I was vacuuming the substrate.

Now hoping to wait for the next breeding cycle.


----------



## 12pointer (May 30, 2006)

sorry to here about your lose. Is this the first time the female held? Sometimes the female will eat the egg and sometime they spit. If she spit the eggs the chance of you finding them will be slim because she or the other fish will snack on them as soon as posible


----------



## Alex0607 (Jul 26, 2003)

Yup, first batch. Hoping to see more. I am noticing my blue dolphin is slightly bulging at the anus area. I am guessing she's ready to spawn again. She did this a few weeks back with no success. Hopefully it work out this time.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It's not unusual for a female to not hold full term the first time around. The eggs may not have been fertilized, or she was just too inexperienced.

Kim


----------



## Alex0607 (Jul 26, 2003)

Hi Kim,

I remembered one of the thread you mentioned that a fertilized eggs looks orange and an unfertilized egg is white. Is that correct. I am quite sure they were fertilized. But you are right, this is the first time I am sure the female was holding. It was still swimming up to the surface checking out the food during feeding time. I guess she just couldn't stand not eating. Thanks.

Alex


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

The eggs all have an orangish cast to them initially. They will turn white within a couple of days (inside mom's mouth) if they aren't fertilized.

I'm sure she'll catch on eventually!

Good luck!

Kim


----------



## Alex0607 (Jul 26, 2003)

Hi Kim,

Thanks

Alex


----------



## mezo 77 (Sep 1, 2006)

as i always say be patient my frind 
i have ared zebra f that sucses after the sixth time and after that she give 11 and 9 at the roll and the are at good health now, and ihave a Maingano female hold sucsesfly from first time and give 12 fry at first time but unfortunatly all dies but because i was Hasty and strip her early but at the second time i moved her to another tank after two weeks from holding and wite her to Release her fry and she give about 22 fry .

good luck :thumb:


----------

